# Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!



## donlotis (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das sieht ja mal gar nicht so schön aus, dagegen hilft auch kein Autan:








Gruß donlotis


----------



## Case (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Naja...
'ne gute Zange zum rausziehn, halbe Flasche Whiskey zur Desinfektion von Innen, 0,005 Whiskey zur Dessinfektion von Außen, dann dürfte das kein Problem sein.


Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Wobei man mit der Desinfektion von Innen anfangen sollte BEVOR man mit der OP beginnt   =)


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

fliegenfischen scheint stichlig zu sein;+ hier war doch vor ein paar wochen ein ähnliches bild von marioschreiber. hast du mit diesem piercing etwa auch noch ne stunde weiter gemacht? im guten geht sie nicht raus, da mußte ein dock ran? wie kam es? eine windbö?


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Rosi, du meinst das ? 
Sogar die Einstichstelle ist fast die selbe !

Ich finde meine Fliege schmückt besser 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=42276&d=1144589350


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Jingle #h - "Always look at the bright side of life" :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Autsch.......

Da wird mir ja ganz anders und der Begriff  "enge Schlaufe" bekommt einen vollkommen neuen Gesichtspunkt......
Jungs wat macht Ihr bloss........

Ich glaube ich werde an der Küste nur noch den verlängerten Schusskopf (Sbirullino) verwenden.....

Jemand Interesse an Fliegenruten/rollen |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Baddy89 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Uargh ! Hatte so ein Ding demletzt auch in mir drin stecken....war keine schöne Angelegenheit, fragt ThomasRö


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

hab mir mal einen Goldkopf an den Schädel geballert. War wie als häte ich mit ´nem Luftgewehr einen übergebraten bekommen. Ist aber nicht hängen geblieben


----------



## Medo (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir mal einen Goldkopf an den Schädel geballert.Ist aber nichts hängen geblieben


 
|kopfkrat :q :q


----------



## t.z. (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Wieder ein Argument für "barbless".


----------



## schakal1182 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Autsch. Ein Grund mehr ohne Wiederhaken zu arbeiten


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

mario, ich meine ihr tragt wirklich ungewöhnliche schmuckstücke! und beide an der selben stelle. vielleicht sollten fliegenfischer einen schal umbinden?

wie sind denn die heilungsaussichten? könnt ihr später euren enkeln die narben zeigen? nein, ist alles gut verheilt?


----------



## xxxxxx (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kein Mückemstich, kein Bienenstich... sondern ein Fliegenstich!*

Hi

Oje ojeeee
Ich hoffe nur das Catch und Release gemacht wurde :m

Gruß Marco


----------

